# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Manawatu Gorge Slip

## Shootm

As some of you know the gorge has been closed for weeks now, a couple of pics I took today looking down at the road.




As you can see the 80 tonne crane looks tiny.

----------


## tiroatedson

Didn't even know it was closed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ruawai

Is that taken from one of the windmills?

----------


## Shootm

> Is that taken from one of the windmills?


Yep

----------


## Sylvester

Nice place to eat your lunch I bet xD

----------


## samba

gorge aside what a place to take a photo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bet ya thought of smuggling a few beers up there and soaking
 in the view

----------


## Awaian

need them after the climb....?

----------


## Shootm

Not a bad office to work in.

----------


## Shootm

> Attachment 70996
> Attachment 70997
> 
> 
> 
> .


Looks like it might not open for a while if at all.

----------


## Paddy79

They should just abandon it and invest the $$$ into the other two roads, they will save millions

----------


## Sideshow

Funny you should post this. 

Manawatu Gorge to remain closed 'for some time' - NZ Herald

----------


## veitnamcam

Bench that whole ridge back above the road and problem gone....never get resource consent for that tho.

----------


## Tim Dicko

such an awsome photo that top one. awsome work.

----------


## nzbushbunny

> As some of you know the gorge has been closed for weeks now, a couple of pics I took today looking down at the road.
> 
> Attachment 70996
> Attachment 70997
> 
> As you can see the 80 tonne crane looks tiny.


That's One Amazing View You've got there . Those Towers are Amazing to stand under . It must be Incredible to be on top of them . I imagine You be able to see Alot of both the Islands from that high up.
Great Photos . 
It's about time the MOT put a Decent Highway over the top and stopped playing "Micky Mouse" with the gorge road as that road will Never Stop Slipping , it's Amazing No Ones been killed in one of its land slides yet .

----------


## nzbushbunny

The rust on the hatch cover and the cheap looking hinge and screws holding it together DON'T add up for a Piece of Machinery thats got to withstand Huge Winds Up the top of those Hills . I Remember seeing those Wind Mills on Transporters coming through Southern Hawke's Bay back in 2004 not a transport job I would have liked but To be up the top of one looking at the view Now That Would Be Amazing ..

----------


## stingray

> Is that taken from one of the windmills?


What is a windmill in aviation terms please?

----------


## Gibo

Windmill from the wind farm

Te Apiti Wind Farm Lookout - Palmerston North City & Manawatu

----------


## 300_BLK

> Windmill from the wind farm
> 
> Te Apiti Wind Farm Lookout - Palmerston North City & Manawatu


Fences must be down up there @Gibo, bloody wind keeps escaping and blowing its tits off over here...

----------


## Gibo

> Fences must be down up there @Gibo, bloody wind keeps escaping and blowing its tits off over here...


I did take a big tree down yesterday, could be letting a bit more come down your way mate  :Wink:

----------


## Tahr

@Shootm my first shepherding job was with Bill Smith who owned the farm where most of the windmills are. Was there for a couple of years - circa 1966. The only good thing I recall about working there was the duck shooting  :Have A Nice Day:  By the gate to the woodshed there was a little hut which I shared from time to time with the drover Linc Campbell as he took mobs for the Hurley's through (do you remember him, if you were around in those days?).

----------


## stingray

> Windmill from the wind farm
> 
> Te Apiti Wind Farm Lookout - Palmerston North City & Manawatu


Cheer!

----------


## Dundee

Sounds like the gorge is shut for good

----------


## 199p

> Sounds like the gorge is shut for good


yeah mate she is fucked

Know someone who is high up and the hills are moving a shit load atm defently going to be a lot more coming down before they can start working on it again all the engineers are saying

----------


## Shootm

> @Shootm my first shepherding job was with Bill Smith who owned the farm where most of the windmills are. Was there for a couple of years - circa 1966. The only good thing I recall about working there was the duck shooting  By the gate to the woodshed there was a little hut which I shared from time to time with the drover Linc Campbell as he took mobs for the Hurley's through (do you remember him, if you were around in those days?).


Yep I remember Linc Campbell he was a bit of a local icon. My grandfather knew him well.

----------


## Shootm

> What is a windmill in aviation terms please?


Wind Turbine. Windmills make flour :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> yeah mate she is fucked
> 
> Know someone who is high up and the hills are moving a shit load atm defently going to be a lot more coming down before they can start working on it again all the engineers are saying


I bet they friggen moved after that snow storm and the following flood.Never seen the Manawatu river so high up this end,reckon it was higher than 2004.

----------


## Shootm

Yeah the saddle rd is cutting up pretty bad to, there is lots of patching going on at the moment.

----------


## Sonicjoe

> Yeah the saddle rd is cutting up pretty bad to, there is lots of patching going on at the moment.


Patching is a broad use of the term....more like building the road again after letting it get so bad!

----------


## A330driver

> What is a windmill in aviation terms please?


Simple really...windmilling is experienced when the RPM is reduced but the airspeed is maintained,which eventually will cause the blade angle of attack to become negative,when that occurs,the resulting force will act in a rearward direction,known as windmilling.We use it in jets as well,windmilling starts occurs,when the engine is started without the aid of the starter,because the compressors are being turned by natural airflow when airborne.To,which I have done several,when the buggars have decided to quit.

Would be interested to find out if those same aerodynamic features are the same for windmills,as they really are only just big props,as in constant speed props,or constant speed unit.

----------


## P38

Another slip has come down in the gorge today.

Not looking good for a reopen in the short or long term  :Oh Noes: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Shootm

Looks like a decision has been made on the future for the gorge.

----------


## Russian 22.

Should be good hunting now if there's much in there.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> Should be good hunting now if there's much in there.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


Used to be a few goats years ago, nothing left in there now.

----------


## Tahr

> Used to be a few goats years ago, nothing left in there now.


 @Shootm there used to be the odd deer shot around where the big steel slip chute is down your end didn't there?

----------


## 199p

went in last night and had a look at the old big slip and it hasnt moved gunna walk upthe road tomorrow night see what we can see

----------


## Russian 22.

> Used to be a few goats years ago, nothing left in there now.


Did they cull the crap out of them and killed heaps of nannies?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Did they cull the crap out of them and killed heaps of nannies?


The good ol hunting trainer the humble goat is bloody hard to find these days on public land (at least in this part of the country) and on private the owners like to let them breed untill prices are good and muster them in........there is a high chance my son will shoot his first deer before a goat which seems a bit backward to me.

----------


## Russian 22.

> The good ol hunting trainer the humble goat is bloody hard to find these days on public land (at least in this part of the country) and on private the owners like to let them breed untill prices are good and muster them in........there is a high chance my son will shoot his first deer before a goat which seems a bit backward to me.


Certainly seems that way. Between hunters and cullers all the blocks around auckland seem to have slim pickings. 4 goats in half a year at dome valley.

I'll probably shoot my first deer before my first goat. At least where I live in its cheaper to go to the kaimai's than it is for me to go to king country.

----------


## Paddy79

> The good ol hunting trainer the humble goat is bloody hard to find these days on public land (at least in this part of the country) and on private the owners like to let them breed untill prices are good and muster them in........there is a high chance my son will shoot his first deer before a goat which seems a bit backward to me.


Just bring him to Hawkesbay  and send him out with good ol Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just bring him to Hawkesbay  and send him out with good ol Pete


Yea that sounds like a 10 dollar and couple of hours mission  :Grin: 
If going that far I would be looking for a Sika!

----------


## Maca49

The yanks wanted to bridge the gorge during WW2 as an exercise for the boys, believed the Govt turned it down. They did the conc road from Napier to Hastings I believe?

----------


## Reindeer

> The yanks wanted to bridge the gorge during WW2 as an exercise for the boys, believed the Govt turned it down. They did the conc road from Napier to Hastings I believe?


 :ORLY:  Fark I love these urban legends.

There are so many of them
Wainuiomata Tunnel
Rimutaka Rd Tunnel
SH1 welly to Jafa land 4 lanes 
Mt Messenger
Transmission Gully
MT Victoria 
and of course Manawatu Gorge.

Even if theyre not true they still get repeated as fact  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

@Reindeer There was a big camp down Andersen road in Carterton, I managed Fletchers mill, the old Booth mill, there in the 80s. When they left they pushed all their gear into a hole and buried it, we had a few 44 gallon drums marked USA in the mill. There was a fuel dump at the end of Greytown where the road forks to Featherston and Martinborough, my old man and his brother in law nearly got caught pinching petrol from there one night, dad drove the Featherston straights with no headlight on to get away. My mum used to tell me of a rolled jeep at pee point on the Rimutakas, where she and dad stopped to assist, the GIs were OK and they helped dad get all of the petrol from the jeep into his Austin Seven before their retrieval gang arrived.

----------


## Bonecrusher

The ironic thought I had is that 50 years ago a County Council Overseer would have been instructed to blast it down no waiting for it too move no Site Safety / Health & Safety site plan. A couple of boxes of gelly and problems solved.

----------


## Maca49

@Bonecrusher, tend to agree, my first recollection of going through the gorge would have been the late 50s early 60s, Thats a long time ago and it was there long before that, The Ashurst end must have been bridged in the Depression? When they did things like that for employment, such as the long bridge over the Manawatu at Foxton, I remember when they straightened the Ballance end, maybe the 70s? Have we just become soft cocks? Tip the slip into the river, dam it and put in another Hydro to compliment the wind farms?

----------


## Maca49

> Fark I love these urban legends.
> 
> There are so many of them
> Wainuiomata Tunnel
> Rimutaka Rd Tunnel
> SH1 welly to Jafa land 4 lanes 
> Mt Messenger
> Transmission Gully
> MT Victoria 
> ...


I believe the Wainu is correct, The Rimutaka road was not going to be tunneled, but run up the valley with a few short tunnels, The 4 way highway was a bit ambitious I think, Mount Messenger Mount Vic I dont know. Now you say Urban Legends? But I've known about these for 50-60 yrs so there's doubt!!??? cause my mum and dad and grandparents never told porkys!! :Grin:

----------

